# Общие форумы > Основной форум > Помощь бойцам АТО и ВСУ >  Допомога для ВМС України

## tryblackjack

На жаль, у нашій Країні відбувається нечувана та несподівана для нас війна.

З метою підтримки нашої армії та України під час воєнного стану, просимо надати допомогу для нашої армії

1. Є потреба в бронежилетах, тактичних рукавичках, балаклавах та наколінниках.
На кількість 78 комплектів (підрозділ) набори для чищення та змащення зброї
2. є постійна потреба у бутильованій воді, цигарки, чай/кава,цукор, крекери, консерви - тушене м'ясо з кашами, риба, паштети, сухе порошкове молоко, сало, непідсолоджене печиво, вермішелі та каші швидкого приготування, дешеві тверді сири тривалого зберігання у звичайних побутових умовах, капці резинові/пластикові для душу, пральний порошок, туалетний папір, мило у тому разі просте/рідке, інші засоби гігієни, панчохи, сухий спирт. Металеві або глибокі пластикові тарілки та ложки. Щітки для чистки одягу до 10 одиниць.
Вологі серветки, зубна паста. Маркери чорні жирні та короткі, які є в Епіцентрі. Серветки для миття посуду, прибирання столів, ганчірки для підлоги. джгути, знеболювані, разові стаканчики, протипростудне, величезні сміттєві пакунки, жовтий скотч, висококлейкий, чай, кава, цигарки, рушники, реміні міцні широкі брючні, рідке мило в 5 л. Банках, вологі серветки, електрочайники, газові горілки та балони зі зрідженим газом. мильниці з милом. Господарче мило краще рідке. Зубні щітки, Это для ВМС

3. Памперси, дитяче харчування, мультиварки – це для Обласної дитячої лікарні на Воробйова 3

4. Паливо для перевезення гуманітарних вантажів або кошти на перевезення один рейс коштує 50 000 грн.

З повагою до вас, Євген Васильєв (діючий на підставі довіреності за вхідним №48)

БЛАГОДІЙНА Організація БЛАГОДНІЙНИЙ ФОНД ДОПОМОГИ ТА СТАБІЛЬНОСТІ ВІЙСЬКОВО-МОРСЬКИХ СИЛ ТА ВІЙСЬКОВО-ПОВІТРЯНИХ СИЛ УКРАЇНИ"

Код ЄРДПОУ 39756928, ПАБ ПриватБанк",
р/р 26000052915173, МФО 323583, ОКПО39756928,

USDT TRC-20 TL5qp4z4G4bNu5ZAGzpnacCZK36fv9cTj7
BTC 1F6emw3GrDKceQHTViPhS8Gn3SD4WVodeZ
ETH ERC-20 0xbb4e8c4326e5a34781fad307d51b6974886d7009
XRP rwU8rAiE2eyEPz3sikfbHuqCuiAtdXqa2v MEMO 1279412521

----------

